# Petition to Outlaw Gill Netting for Striped Bass in MD



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Petition to Outlaw Gill Netting for Striped Bass in MD - Stand Up Guys 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forwarded:

Stripers Forever members - anglers in Maryland have had enough of gill nets in Chesapeake Bay - amen to that - and have put together an online petition to abolish them for presentation to MD officials. They have also started a manual version and secured over 800 signatures at a fishing show in MD this past weekend. There are some good people behind this and they've asked us to urge our members to sign this petition. Getting rid of these indiscriminate killers would also get us one step closer to game fish status for striped bass in Chesapeake Bay. Let's put a few thousand signatures on this petition. It doesn't matter what state you are from, striped bass don't pay any attention to state lines. Thank you. Brad Burns

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/yrrejmaj/


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is getting alot of support. Yesterday when I posted it there were 650 signatures now there are over 1500. Please consider signing


----------



## MRC (Jan 4, 2008)

Just signed. It is well over 1700 at this time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I just signed it at 1807.


----------



## Bigtim320 (Sep 24, 2010)

I signed earlier as well. Let's keep this thing going - we will be heard!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Just signed up at over 2600


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

number 2276, hopfully this will start to change things


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

2335 and going up.


----------



## Doogie1223 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just signed 2525, still going up


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Just signed-- number 2595.


----------



## hunter17240 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just signed number 2678


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

I signed and forwarded it to my friends too.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to sign (or even read) this petition. Please pass it around to friends and family who may not be aware of it. There was an article in the Baltimore Sun about it yesterday


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it's well past time to get the gill nets out of the Chesapeake Bay entirely. There are just too many people and boats out there to allow this method of fishing anymore.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I just signed also. But do you think this petition will really do anything. i hope so...


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

thaimonkee said:


> I just signed also. But do you think this petition will really do anything. i hope so...


At the very least it will show DNR and the legislators in Annapolis that the public (voting and otherwise) DOES have an interest in what happens to the striped bass fishery


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Did this law go threw i had Steny Hoyer on the phone.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I just signed 5758 press on folks!


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

5759th signature!


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

5760..... and counting!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

5764th sig.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you all !!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I didnt have him for too long;my phones batteries went dead


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When and where is this petition being presented?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Just signed it, how about we start a petition to decrease the harvest of some of the other species in the bay especially menhaden. The striped bass is supposedly the only species in the bay with plentiful numbers. The problem is that they're generally undersized because their main food the menhaden is being depleted, malnourishment is also connected to the red sores you find on some of the fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

These house bills are being discussed today by the DNR. I hope something favorable to us recreational anglers results. 

House Bill 396 would provide the natural Resources Police the authority to immediately search areas now not readily available to them in boats, vehicles and businesses if they suspect illegal activities. This bill has been amended by the Department of Natural Resources to specifically exclude residences from the areas NRP would be authorized to search without a warrant.

House Bill 1154 would provide the Department of Natural Resources (DNR) with express authority to establish regulations allowing it to revoke an individual’s commercial license to catch striped bass or crabs if that person knowingly committed certain violations of natural resources law, including using illegal gear, harvesting during closed season, harvesting from a closed area, exceeding established harvest, catch, or size limits, or violating tagging and reporting requirements. 

House Bill 1225 would provide for fines up to $25,000 and/or a year in jail for those convicted of fisheries violations while their commercial license has been revoked or suspended.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys, our response is slightly ahead of the other Chesapeake forum that is popular with the boaters. It shows that the shore fishermen are a very dedicated group of fishery management folks. Good work.


----------

